# Got my SRI! ...but?



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

So I got my C2 SRI today (yay!) but where they drilled the holes for the injectors there are little twisted pieces of metal. Obviously the byproduct of the drilling process. They are easy enough to kinda rub off with my fingers but I'm thinking about the ones I can't see on the inside. I'm pretty sure a couple of those going into the combustion chamber would be bad. Is this normal or should the machine shop have cleaned this up first? 

Also, i'll post pics up as soon as I have them available, but the intake runners (don't know if I'm using the proper terminology here) don't seem to line up properly...

Someone tell me I'm crazy and its all good.

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s462/WhiteBeanMKV/273EEF31-DC95-43B4-B9C5-0AC6BC1517F0.jpg

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s462/WhiteBeanMKV/F0FE3819-B613-4B4B-B85E-9D8499A93138.jpg

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s462/WhiteBeanMKV/4C09B3A2-1FEE-45E3-A599-E33D94BF2BA1.jpg
^this one shows 1 of the 5 runners. They are all the same. Where the center piece of the runner and the edge is welded together theres a ledge or shelf.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> So I got my C2 SRI today (yay!) but where they drilled the holes for the injectors there are little twisted pieces of metal. Obviously the byproduct of the drilling process. They are easy enough to kinda rub off with my fingers but I'm thinking about the ones I can't see on the inside. I'm pretty sure a couple of those going into the combustion chamber would be bad. Is this normal or should the machine shop have cleaned this up first?
> 
> Also, i'll post pics up as soon as I have them available, but the intake runners (don't know if I'm using the proper terminology here) don't seem to line up properly...
> 
> ...


clean off the metal shavings b4 you put it on


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen. 

What makes you think the runners dont line up correctly?


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Correction: Not all the same.

This one lines up very cleanly...
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s462/WhiteBeanMKV/F0FE3819-B613-4B4B-B85E-9D8499A93138.jpg

This one doesn't...
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s462/WhiteBeanMKV/AFC8F959-A093-467B-BD15-F888A870C3A5.jpg


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like it slid on the jig or warped during welding. honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. Just get some flapper wheels and a dremmel and smooth it out a little.

also, a small round file will take care of those machining burrs.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

I just realized the air is moving in the other direction. Not against the ledge, but with it. I don't think it shouldn't effect performance at all. I'm anal...

Thanks all :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

When the valves close, you get a pressure wave back up the runner. The more you know.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> When the valves close, you get a pressure wave back up the runner. The more you know.


Damnit Pat, haven't you ever heard of ignorance being bliss? Hahaha

If you had no tools and no skill when it comes to cars, what would you do? 
Is this something you'd send back where it came from or just install? Those are the two options I feel I have.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Id just clean up the burs and install that biatch. send it to me if you don't want it


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

dremel + carbide cutting bit + flapper wheel

Or just remove the burrs and install it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I would call em up and get a new mani. You paid your 1000 so you deserve your plug and play thing.

I agree its an easy fix, but if messed up, then you are to blame.

Also, if there is a small bit of alluminun, it could cut the rubber seal or o ring, and you'd spray fuel into the bay... Not fun

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Any suggestions on what kind of file to use and what's the best way to clean the mani after a good filing? I can't submerge this things in water (that I know of), how do I get all the aluminum dust out of it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> Any suggestions on what kind of file to use and what's the best way to clean the mani after a good filing? I can't submerge this things in water (that I know of), how do I get all the aluminum dust out of it?


call em up. get THEM to do it. it isnt a faulty product, but it isnt perfect as it always is.

there is always that ONE case that has a mishap. you were the lucky winner.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd send it back, and get them to send you a perfect one. For that money, you shouldn't have to deal with anything like this.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Its funny how C2 has had time today to reply to other threads here in the 2.5 forum but not address this publicly.

Now is your time to shine C2 and make it right. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Its funny how C2 has had time today to reply to other threads here in the 2.5 forum but not address this publicly.
> 
> Now is your time to shine C2 and make it right. :thumbup:


agreed. i'd think that they make a public anouncement to calm the masses from talking ****, and pm the guy to solve the issue privately.

oh well...


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Good thing you only paid $1000+ for that unfinished intake manifold. Send it back, that's a joke.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Dronks said:


> Good thing you only paid $1000+ for that unfinished intake manifold. Send it back, that's a joke.


Spoke with C2 and sent pictures. Answers on their way. 

As far as the angry mob that's forming... It's my time and money here. Can't figure out where the hostility is coming from?!

:screwy:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> Spoke with C2 and sent pictures. Answers on their way.


Cool! Keep us updated on this.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> Spoke with C2 and sent pictures. Answers on their way.
> 
> As far as the angry mob that's forming... It's my time and money here. Can't figure out where the hostility is coming from?!
> 
> :screwy:


lol, not an angry mob... someone just mentioned how it happens that they are online and posting, yet the refrained from posting here.

on the other note: let us know what happens.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

lol... agreed, call and get a new one. If you mess with it, they can tell you it's your fault. Play it safe. Assuming the car still has the stock manifold so you aren't loosing anything yet (minus fun). Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> lol, not an angry mob... someone just mentioned how it happens that they are online and posting, yet the refrained from posting here.
> 
> on the other note: let us know what happens.


They might only look at the threads they are subcribed too and dont go surfing the forum looking for stuff like this. :thumbup:


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

AHH no. This shouldve been caught in the QA check...let us know how it goes. 

Disclaimer: Companies make mistakes...no hostility here..


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

C2 did offer to take it back and smooth it out, but said it shouldn't have any effect on performance. I'm not really worried about it. Gonna file the injector holes to remove the burrs and install that ****. 

Thanks to Danny and C2.
I'll update after the install!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

This just gave Fred more ammo. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

itskohler said:


> This just gave Fred more ammo. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Why does he need ammo honestly? Sh** happens and it can happen to any company.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't he needed ammo. Just that it gave him more.  Where did you get that from?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I didnt say you gave it to him. 

But C2 is willing to take it back and correct the issue so its not that big of an issue and I'm sure it will never happen again.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Sh** happens and it can happen to any company.


agreed. i dont hold 1 issue to any company... i mean, 1 issue is normal... 3-5? a LOT.

i just wanted OP to get his things fixed properly, and not a DIY. after all, its a 1k part... so i wouldnt want to eff with it.

in the end, its great that they are doing the right thing and fixing the issue, no extra charge.

oh, and i have had issues with many companies.. lol. no one is perfect ALL THE TIME. :laugh:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait. There's no mob? I wish someone had told me before I bought all these torches.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What am I going to do with all these sandwiches?


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

WhiteBeanMKV said:


> As far as the angry mob that's forming... It's my time and money here. Can't figure out where the hostility is coming from?!
> 
> :screwy:


I'm not angry or a mob but I would expect better QC than that from a part with that price tag. 

Just wondering, why would you make a thread instead of sorting something like this out with the company?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

Sometimes life outside of the intrawebz gets in the way (like talking to the customer here on the phone instead of online) so I apologize 

We talked to our manufacturer and got things sorted out. It is more of a "finishing" touch that may have been overlooked (smoothing the transition) and we OFFERED TO PAY FOR SHIPPING TO OUR MANUFACTURER and have it fixed for the customer's peace of mind. 

Responding on Vortex for the masses to see does not prove that we care or not; helping the customer is what we are concerned with first and foremost then we can get to you guys later so everyone is informed :thumbup:

I feel like a firefighter more than a marketing/salesperson these days :laugh:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha! C2 has always been good! The phone is always much quicker then on here anyways! +1 for C2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice C2! :thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Honestly, people? There was no hostility throughout this entire thread so don't try to flag the QQ's and the limp wieners over nothing.

Everyone just gave their $.02 and told you to go ahead and just send it back and that it was sh*tty it came out that way -- but stuff happens.

Regardless, I wouldn't really say 'ZOMG GOOD JOB [email protected]#!#@!' because any manufacturer or production company would have done the same thing...

None-the-less -- glad it got resolved! Definitely don't risk it on your own when you can have someone else take responsibility.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sometimes life outside of the intrawebz gets in the way (like talking to the customer here on the phone instead of online) so I apologize
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Honestly, people? There was no hostility throughout this entire thread so don't try to flag the QQ's and the limp wieners over nothing.
> 
> Everyone just gave their $.02 and told you to go ahead and just send it back and that it was sh*tty it came out that way -- but stuff happens.
> 
> ...


That is a very untrue statement. Just saying.

sub "would" for should and Ill agree


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

SRI installed and working great. Someone said any company would have offered to make it right. That ain't right! I've bought more expensive things than this piece and had issues that the manufacturer/dealer wasn't interested in helping me with. Danny and C2 offer great customer service and had a genuine interest in making it right. Love the piece. LOOOOVE the sound. Alls well that ends well...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Danny gets the job done.... 

good guy, good company, great products. 

THIS is why i will continue to support the fellas at c2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Danny gets the job done....
> 
> good guy, good company, great products.
> 
> THIS is why i will continue to support the fellas at c2


 We all have our reasons. I do applaud the fact that c2 always has a representative here reading and posting daily.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see the results later this week. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Danny gets the job done....
> 
> good guy, good company, great products.
> 
> THIS is why i will continue to support the fellas at c2


 :heart:   



thygreyt said:


> We all have our reasons. I do applaud the fact that c2 always has a representative here reading and posting daily.


 :thumbup: 



itskohler said:


> I can't wait to see the results later this week. :thumbup:


 Same here!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to get some decent videos of a 2.5 with the SRI and without it head to head. Sure there will be some driver variables but it will give everyone a good idea of what they are paying for if they didn't know already. :thumbup: 

It feel weird, I am looking forward to getting my butt kicked.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I'm hoping to get some decent videos of a 2.5 with the SRI and without it head to head. Sure there will be some driver variables but it will give everyone a good idea of what they are paying for if they didn't know already. :thumbup:
> 
> It feel weird, I am looking forward to getting my butt kicked.


 Wanna race??? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

itskohler said:


> I'm hoping to get some decent videos of a 2.5 with the SRI and without it head to head. Sure there will be some driver variables but it will give everyone a good idea of what they are paying for if they didn't know already. :thumbup:
> 
> It feel weird, I am looking forward to getting my butt kicked.


 When we meet up we'll do a quick head to head. Lemme know when you're free.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm free today. 

Shoot me a text if you don't mind 972-693-7214


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWW LINE EM UP!!!! 

:laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Make sure you get them Go Pro camera's to film!!! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Patiently awaiting results opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Which software is op using?/

If you are decently close, we could do a 3 way race... Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Make it happen guys!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn it. 

Gotta wait until tomorrow.

I don't have a gopro. Plus I dont want footage of me getting stomped to be THAT detailed :laugh:


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry brother. When the tax man cometh knocking I gotta answer. I don't have a gopro either so we won't be able to get any footage. Maybe a cell phone video of each car going thru its rev band?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I have HD cameras, just not GoPros. And I honestly can't justify the 299 for the camera when I am saving up for an SRI.

EDITED. Read your sig.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I have 1 go pro.. just saying.

Lol... So, what are you guys thinking on doing??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Show off.  Did you barrow one when you did those hood off videos? Cause I thought I saw multiple cameras.

I just wanted to do normal driving situations, rolling starts, and then if he wants to do it from a dead stop. I can ride in it for all of those, I don't have to be the one mashing the gas to appreciate the gains. I am most interested in the head to heads to see the changes, not just feel em. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, I have 2, but I lender one to christoff.. kidversion1.

He'll keep it till sowo.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

